# Rescape with fish in tank?



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I've done it both ways, and I think I prefer to catch them and put them in a bucket while I rescape.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Since you are rescaping, may as well take everything out, put the fish in bucket, and start over with a peace of mind. When I rescaped I also took them out.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I take them out if doing a full rescape. There is way too much muck that gets pulled up when up rooting all the plants. Last full re scape i did, I pulled the fish (otos, cardinals, and endlers), and left the ghost shrimp. All fish lived but several shrimp were dead the next day.


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. I guess pulling the fish is the way to go. I'll probably chicken out and not do the rescape anyways, but I wanted to know what to do for the day I get the urge and start ripping everything up, lol.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i did a full rescape the day before yesterday. i left all of my aquatic life in the tank, shrimp and fish. 

i stirred up alot of sand trying to clean it. i only had on casualty, but it was my bamboo shrimp, idk if i had an ammonia spike or what, but something about stirring up all that sand killed it :-(


----------



## Kurious (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 40g that I am rescaping soon. Have just moved fish into their temporary tank. Rescaping with fish is just too difficult. BTW, I checked out your beautiful current scape. It's great! What type of rocks are you using with the white stripes? They look great.


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Kurious! I'm not sure what the rocks are called, but I got them from thedriftwoodstore.com


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Toss em in a bucket with a sponge filter imo, gives you a bit of time to get everything the way you want it without worrying about the fish. Or if you have a lot/big fish then 2 buckets.


----------

